
D online tour - chmike
http://tour.dlang.org/
======
carljv
I picked up _The D Programming Language_ on a whim---having not written a line
of the language---and found myself reading it straight through in couple of
evenings. It's a really clear, insightful, and funny book about the language's
design. Since then I've been doing all my hobby projects in D. The language is
really fun to code in, mixing really powerful constructs with nice syntax/good
ergonomics.

Nice to see this, a relatively complete intro/tutorial to the language for
newcomers to explore.

------
rav3n
Last page of the tour is distractingly entitled "Let's Go!" :) Lowercase "go"
would probably be better

------
gver1
I think it's time to learn some D :)

